# Guidelines to use v70.0



## kumeena (Sep 16, 2011)

Good morning everyone,

What is the ctiteria to use ICD 9 Dx code V70.0 (Routine health maintenance)

1) Is it OK to use V70.0 with 992XX (E/M codes) or should I use only preventice codes (993XX)

   To use preventive codes how many R.O.S  required? 

2) Patient has chronic conditions (DM/HTN etc.,) last seen in clinic was last year and now Physician use V70.0 with other chronic conditions with CPT code 99213. Please verify

Thank you 

Have a nice weekend


----------



## mjb5019 (Sep 16, 2011)

*V70.0*

We used it only with preventative.


----------



## mjb5019 (Sep 16, 2011)

*When to use preventative codes*

Preventative codes are comprehensive services and should have a ROS for all. An office visit is problem focused so there should be a reason for the visit. What is the medically necessary reason for the visit?

I have had tons of problems the other way, with providers thinking they can call a preventative exam a level 5 OV.


----------



## kumeena (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you


----------

